
Show HN: GistUX – Organize your GitHub gists – purely client-side – VueJS - shashwat986
https://shashwat986.github.io/GistUX/
======
captn3m0
Where does this store the GitHub token? LocalStorage?

~~~
shashwat986
Yep, and the "End Session" button deletes the entry.

